# Pre primed brick mold



## toomuch (Jan 28, 2010)

Quick question....working on a small job which includes apprx 10 windows where some of the brick mold has been replaced with finger jointed pre-primed brick mold. HO to his credit before he installed the trim did use a water based Zinnsser primer over the pre-primed trim. However, I'm seeing some minor cracking at the edges and some flaking in other areas.

It was top coated with Duration and their is only a few areas where this is happening. The scary thing its only a 1 year old.

So really we have 3 layers of paint. 1 garbage primer mostly likely applied on wet wood at the factory. 2 Zinnsser water based primer 3 Duration

My instinct is to scrape sand any visisble areas of flaking etc and then use SW oil based primer on all of the trim. Top coat with Duration.

Am I missing anything?

I found another thread on this pre-primed brick mold discussing the failure at the finger joint is where often times you run into problems as the "bond" of the paint breaks moisture gets in etc. But I'm seeing the flaking not in the areas of the finger joints


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Sounds like a decent plan. Only better option is to strip it all off but that probably isnt in the budget.


----------



## prototype66 (Mar 13, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Sounds like a decent plan. Only better option is to strip it all off but that probably isn't in the budget.


Same here, sounds like a plan. Just hope that primer from the factory doesn't fail while you sand! I have had that crap flake off while I was sanding. Keep with your plan!


----------



## ProBrush (Aug 11, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

10 windows of ongoing high maintenance. You'll fix it now, then next year exactly same thing.


----------



## toomuch (Jan 28, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> 10 windows of ongoing high maintenance. You'll fix it now, then next year exactly same thing.



Well whats your recommendation......advise never to use finger jointed pre-primed brickmold? I'm sure some other trim around a few windows will be next.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

http://www.gpsinformation.org/homerepair/woodtrim.htm

email the guy this.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PVC is what I use to replace rotted brick mold. No really helping the OP I know.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> PVC is what I use to replace rotted brick mold. No really helping the OP I know.


What do you use to prime PVC when you're painting it?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Stix works well on Azek trim and moldings


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Stix works well on Azek trim and moldings


Is stix like bullseye?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

you mean like 123 ?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Yes sir


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

No, Stix is more like XIM UMA


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I wonder how coverstain bonds to pva...


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

I wouldn't use Coverstain, PVC expands and contracts a lot an acrylic urethane bites better and gives you more flexibility


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Im not trying to argue but coverstain is fairly flexible.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Stix would be a great suggestion.


----------



## clifforddcole (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a piece of preprimed brickmold that I painted and stored in the garage and it started peeling on the edges after a few years.

I bought brickmold from the same store years apart and the primer on all of it failed. I can strip it down to bare wood using frog tape.

Only the primer on the brickmold is failing...on finger joints...edges...open spaces...it doesn't matter. 

All my other trim...vinyl, composite, wood are holding up just fine.

It's the same old story. Company spends all of its time engineering a cheaper product until it fails.

Why not treat the brickmold and use a good primer? 

It would last forever. Oh, but we have to save a few pennies.

I would rub off all this cheap brickmold primer with terpentine. Its so cheap it ought to fall right off.


----------



## Pchicago (May 22, 2015)

First post here..

Spent the day trying to track down pine brick mold in my area..solid wood with no primer. Googled my lack of affection for pre primed wood and found this thread so give me slack while I vent..

Damn..tried every (real) lumber yard in a 30 mile radius..nobody carries it any more..everything is pre-primed,finger jointed.

This stuff is complete crap as is all other pre primed trim. Just amazes me that they can foist this stuff off on the public. 

Very difficult to maintain pride in your work when you look at this stuff less than a year later and it's failing..Having to to do very careful checks when speccing out jobs these days..i go in there with a fine toothed comb and start looking for this crap. Almost to a point where I won't take the work where this product is installed.

Im working on a house in the country and, at some point, all the brick mold around the windows was replaced with this stuff..talk about one massive fail. 

I can never get paint to adhere to these factory primers..Ive tried stupid sanding and then over priming with a range of primers..helpsbut it's just not worth it

--- and the finger joint thing, given the paint problems..is a total disaster.

I can't even believe it's legal to sell this junk.

Done..sorry..really pissed


----------

